# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Մարդ և շրջակա միջավայր >  Միզաբուժություն

## Apsara

Սիրելի ակումբցիներ, գուցե շատերի համար սա նորություն լինի, կամ աբսուրդ թվացող մի բան, բայց իրականում գոյություն ունի այսպիսի շատ էֆֆեկտիվ բուժման միջոց: Հիմա ես մանրամասն ոչինչ չեմ ուզում գրել, ուզում եմ իմանալ, գիտեք արդյոք սրա մասին, եթե այո, ապա ընդունում եք կամ փորձել եք, և ընդհանրապես ձեր կարծիքը այս մեթոդի մասին :Smile: 

Հետո ես անպայման գրականություն կտեղադրեմ,  :Smile:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ես վաղուց էի լսել բուժման այս մեթոդի մասին: Իմանալով մեզի բաղադրությունը և այդ նյութերի ազդեցությունն օրգանիզմի վրա՝ գիտեմ, որ մեզով կարելի է միայն թունավորել մարդուն: Իսկ թե ինչ դրական էֆեկտներ են ստացվել, ոչ մի ստատիստիկ տվյալ չկա, ոչ մի գիտական հետազոտություն չկա:
Գիտեմ նաև, որ մեզի միակ դրական ազդեցությունը այրված մակերեսին քսելն է: Այստեղ որոշակի բարդ ռեակցիաներ են տեղի ունենում, որի արդյունքում այրված մակերեսը սահմանափակվում է: Մանրամասներ չեմ հիշում:

----------


## Artgeo

Մի կողմից հա, համաձայն եմ  :Bad:  յախք ա ու մի բան էլ ավել, բայց մյուս կողմից…  :Think:  եթե ասենք օգնում է, չե՞ս անի  :Think:  Չգիտեմ, բայց տվյալ պահին ինձ էլ ա յախք  :Smile:  Երևի չունեմ հիվանդություն, որը կբուժվի մեզով։ Ի դեպ, սեփական մեզի մասի՞ն է խոսքը, թե՞ երեխաների։ Ինչքան հիշում եմ, փոքր ժամանակ ընկերոջս տատին էր խաբելով երեխաներին իրենց մեզը տալիս խմելու  :Bad: 
Համենայն դեպս հետաքրքիր է կարդալ գրականությունը, տեսնենք ինչ են գրում  :Smile:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

մենակ են միտքը որ մեզի մեջ ինչքան թույն կա օրգանիզմում լրվ նդեղ կա ինձ ընդհանրապես վստահություն չի ներշնչում, որ դրանից օգտակար բան կլնի .... յախքը մի կողմ դրած իհարկե

----------


## Աթեիստ

Ես էլ որպես մասամբ բժիշկ գրեմ իմ կարծիքը:
Իմ համոզմամբ եթե հիվանդը որոշել է դիմել այդ մեթոդին, նշանակում է, այլ մեթոդներն այլևս չեն օգնում: Նա իրեն ներշնչում է, որ այս մեթոդը կօգնի: Այսինքն գործում է պլացեբոյի էֆէկտը: Ինքը մեզը ոչինչ էլ չի անում (չհաշված վերհիշյալ "ՅԱԽՔ"-ը և անպետք կամ թունավոր նյութերի ներմուծումը օրգանիզմ):

----------


## ChildOfTheSky

> Ես էլ որպես մասամբ բժիշկ գրեմ իմ կարծիքը:
> Իմ համոզմամբ եթե հիվանդը որոշել է դիմել այդ մեթոդին, նշանակում է, այլ մեթոդներն այլևս չեն օգնում: Նա իրեն ներշնչում է, որ այս մեթոդը կօգնի: Այսինքն գործում է պլացեբոյի էֆէկտը: Ինքը մեզը ոչինչ էլ չի անում (չհաշված վերհիշյալ "ՅԱԽՔ"-ը և անպետք կամ թունավոր նյութերի ներմուծումը օրգանիզմ):



ավելի լավ չի ներշնչելուց ոչ թե մեզի վրա ներշնչվի , այլ ասենք ժանգաջրի վրա , երևի այն պակաս օգտակար չէ  :Xeloq:

----------


## Frigid-

> Սիրելի ակումբցիներ, գուցե շատերի համար սա նորություն լինի, կամ աբսուրդ թվացող մի բան, բայց իրականում գոյություն ունի այսպիսի շատ էֆֆեկտիվ բուժման միջոց: Հիմա ես մանրամասն ոչինչ չեմ ուզում գրել, ուզում եմ իմանալ, գիտեք արդյոք սրա մասին, եթե այո, ապա ընդունում եք կամ փորձել եք, և ընդհանրապես ձեր կարծիքը այս մեթոդի մասին


Նորություն???  Ինձ համար սա վաղուց հնությունա  :Wink:  Մաշկիս վրա եմ զգացել  :Wink: 
Ավանդական բժշկությունն էլի գոռոզանումա ու  իր կեղծած դեղերնա առաջարկում հիվանդներին, որոնցից ոչ միայն չես լավանում, այլև վիճակդ ավելի վատանում ու լիքը ալի-ֆռանգի երևույթներ են հայտնվում: Եթե չասեին միզաբուժության մասին, էսօր վիճակս ահավոր կլիներ: Ես տեսել եմ արդյունքը, երբ սկսեցի բուժումը, ես էլ չէի հավատում, բայց անում էի ապացուցելու համար, որ էֆեկտն արդյունավետ չի լինելու: Այնուամենայնիվ, ստացվեց էնպես, որ ես սկսեցի օրեցօր լավ զգալ, ու օրով ժամով եղավ էն, ինչ ասել էին, որ լինելու է: (Հետաքրքրվողներին ասեմ, որ ՉԵՄ խմել):  :Wink: 

Բոլոր յախք ասողներին էլ ասեմ. երբ հոգեբանորեն հասկանաս, որ դա քո մեջիցա դուրս եկած, գրեթե քո օրգանիզմի մի մասնա ու, նամանավանդ, վերջին հույսդա, որովհետև օրը 24 ժամ դեղեր կուլ տալուց արդեն հոգնել ես, աչքիդ էլ բան չի երևա: 

Հիմա իմ մեզը իմ բարեկամնա  :Wink: 

Իսկ բոլոր քիմիական կոսմետիկ միջոցները դեռ պետքա շատ հաց ու պանիր ուտեն, որ մաշկին տան էն փափկությունը, թարմությունը, վերացնեն մաշկի լաքաները, վերքերն էնպես, ինչպես մեզնա անում:

----------


## Ուլուանա

Ես էլ եմ շատ լսել միզաբուժության արդյունավետության մասին։ Ավելին՝ մայրս անձամբ օգտվել է այդ միջոցից, ու շատ գոհ է եղել։ Կրծքագեղձի ուռուցքներ ուներ, որոնք հաճախ ուժեղ ցավում էին, գիշերները մեզի թրջոցներ էր դնում, ու ցավը զարմանալիորեն անցնում էր։

Բացի դրանից, լսել էինք, որ մաշկի համար էլ է շատ օգտակար, դա էլ է մայրս փորձել, ու արդյունքն իրոք ակնհայտ էր, այսինքն՝ այն, ինչ Frigid-ն արդեն նշեց։  :Wink:

----------


## Սաքուլ

> Ես էլ որպես մասամբ բժիշկ գրեմ իմ կարծիքը:
> Իմ համոզմամբ եթե հիվանդը որոշել է դիմել այդ մեթոդին, նշանակում է, այլ մեթոդներն այլևս չեն օգնում: Նա իրեն ներշնչում է, որ այս մեթոդը կօգնի: Այսինքն գործում է պլացեբոյի էֆէկտը: Ինքը մեզը ոչինչ էլ չի անում (չհաշված վերհիշյալ "ՅԱԽՔ"-ը և անպետք կամ թունավոր նյութերի ներմուծումը օրգանիզմ):


:




> ավելի լավ չի ներշնչելուց ոչ թե մեզի վրա ներշնչվի , այլ ասենք ժանգաջրի վրա , երևի այն պակաս օգտակար չէ


Համաձայն եմ ChildOfTheSky-ի կարծիքի հետ: Պլացեբոյի տարբերակը ստեղ չի գործում, քանի որ պլացեբոյի համար ավելի նորմալ մեթոդներ կան, հիմնականում դրանք հաբանման պատրաստուքներն են:

----------


## Աթեիստ

> :
> 
> 
> 
> Համաձայն եմ ChildOfTheSky-ի կարծիքի հետ: Պլացեբոյի տարբերակը ստեղ չի գործում, քանի որ պլացեբոյի համար ավելի նորմալ մեթոդներ կան, հիմնականում դրանք հաբանման պատրաստուքներն են:


Փաստորեն լավ չեմ շարադրել, ես չեմ ասել, թե սա պլացեբո է, սա ընդամենը ինքնաներշչում է, այսինքն այստեղ գործում է նույն էֆէկտը, ինչ պլացեբոյի դեպքում:

Երբ Վանգան ասենք կաղնու տերևների թուրմով երկար տարիներ չբուժվող հիվանդություն էր բուժում, այստեղ գործում էր Վանգայի անվան էֆֆեկտը, ոչ թե կաղնու տերևների թուրմը: Թերահավատին այդ նույն թուրմը ոչինչ չի անի:

----------


## Apsara

> Փաստորեն լավ չեմ շարադրել, ես չեմ ասել, թե սա պլացեբո է, սա ընդամենը ինքնաներշչում է, այսինքն այստեղ գործում է նույն էֆէկտը, ինչ պլացեբոյի դեպքում:
> 
> Երբ Վանգան ասենք կաղնու տերևների թուրմով երկար տարիներ չբուժվող հիվանդություն էր բուժում, այստեղ գործում էր Վանգայի անվան էֆֆեկտը, ոչ թե կաղնու տերևների թուրմը: Թերահավատին այդ նույն թուրմը ոչինչ չի անի:


միզաբուժության մեջ քո նշած մեթոդը չի աշխատում, քանզի միզաբուժությունը անհավատներին էլ է օգնել, աչքովս եմ տեսել :Wink: 

ժող ջան մի քիչ էլ դիմացեք, շուտով թարգմանությունս պատրաստ կլինի և կտեղադրեմ, չնայած կարդացողներ կարողա չճարվեն

----------

